# Deadpool 2: Neuer Preview Rekord in den USA



## TLaw555 (20. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool 2: Neuer Preview Rekord in den USA* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Deadpool 2: Neuer Preview Rekord in den USA*


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2018)

Hab mir den Film gestern spontan im Kino angesehen und muss sagen: Er toppt den Vorgänger noch. War echt ein genialer Film.


----------



## Phone (20. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab mir den Film gestern spontan im Kino angesehen und muss sagen: Er toppt den Vorgänger noch. War echt ein genialer Film.



Bei "Ich bin Batman" musste ich echt lachen...Da war das Eis gebrochen ^^
Es war so ernst das man es aus dem Kontext für echt halten könnte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Bei "Ich bin Batman" musste ich echt lachen...Da war das Eis gebrochen ^^
> Es war so ernst das man es aus dem Kontext für echt halten könnte.



Die Szene, bei der ich (und auch der gesamte Kinosaal) vor Lachen los gebrüllt habe, war 


Spoiler



...die Couchszene, als Wade mit "Babybeinen" da rum saß und dann vor Cable stand. 



So ne Szene gab es zwar schon im Vorgänger, aber in Deadpool 2 wurde es nochmal ordentlich auf die Spitze getrieben.


----------



## Exar-K (20. Mai 2018)

Habe den Streifen auch gestern gesehen und es war ein großer Spass. 
Vielleicht sogar ein wenig mehr als der erste Teil.


----------



## LostHero (21. Mai 2018)

Also man muss ganz klar sagen: wer mit der Art des Humors des ersten Teils nichts anfangen konnte, der wird auch mit Teil 2 nicht warm werden.

Ich für meinen Teil habe den ersten Teil gefeiert bis zum geht nicht mehr und war total wuschig auf den zweiten und meine Erwartungen wurden nicht enttäuscht. Das Erstlingswerk war ja eher aus der Kategorie "unerwarteter Überaschungshit" und entsprechend groß die Messlatte jetzt für den zweiten.

Und heidewitzka hab ich stellenweise geheult vor Lachen (und der Rest des Kinosaals auch .
Der Film war vom Aufbau und Ablauf praktisch 1:1 copy & paste des ersten Teils nur mit neuen Sprüchen und insgesamt fast schon "ernster". Insbesondere der Cable Part hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Der Streifen ist noch mehr mit Anspieleungen an andere Filme, Charaktere und/oder reale Personen gespickt als noch Teil 1 und eine komischer als die andere.
Und dann noch diese großartige Mid-Credit-Szene. Ich konnt nich mehr .

In Teil 1 fand ich das frische "Intro" von der Machart her schon genial (da wusste ich schon das wird ein großartiger Film). Dieses haben sie meiner Meinung nach in Teil 2 sogar noch mal getopt mit den James Bond und Co Anspielungen, einfach nur gut!

Einzige "Enttäuschung" war, das es dann keine Post-Credit-Szene mit einem Teaser für Teil 3 gab (BUH Marvel! BUH!).


----------

